# 1955 Browning .380



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I ordered a new Slide Ring for my 1955 Browning .380 because the last time I shot with it the original ring few off and I could not find it at the indoor range. My question is does it matter which end I put the spring back on towards the battery? I noticed that one end is somewhat smaller than the other end so I inserted the spring with the smaller diameter end toward the muzzle. Ordered a new Slide Ring from Commemorative Arms in St. Louis Missouri and it came in today.

But I noticed it is a ring for the later model Browning 10/71 and it protrudes out a bit more. I will shoot with it next week to see if it is okay. Also any ideas if it is okay to shoot with that? 

Shooting a PPK/S when I had the smaller end of its spring toward the battery it kept jamming the slide open on the last shot and when I broke it apart and turned the spring around it worked fine.
J


Now after I turned the spring around, the slide operates easier and the slide ring went on much easier so that must be the way it goes with the smaller end of the spring towards the battery?
J


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

This might help you.



> "Slide the main spring onto the barrel; the end with the close-wound coils goes on first, and that end fits tight if your spring is in new condition. It slides on easier if you twist it in the direction that would unwind the coils as it goes on--counter clockwise."


*FN Browning 1910/55 Disassembly and Assembly*

Don't let the FN1910 throw you, same gun.


----------

